# Porky's Hare Hunt (Looking for Redrawn Colorized version)



## Devide6754 (Sep 11, 2019)

Guys, can anyone tell me if anyone has the full episode called Porky's Hare Hunt with that redrawn colorized version? I remember watching that redrawn episode as a kid in a channel that i don't remember the name, i really want to watch it again because i love that episode. I used to have this for many years but unfortunately i formatted my SD card, clueless. Specifically, I was looking a lot for this redrawn episode for years, but now nothing, I just tried to find it on Google, Youtube and Dailymotion and I couldn't find it. So folks please, I really want this episode again, if anyone has it, then, please send me the download link. Thanks!


----------



## Alexander1970 (Sep 12, 2019)

Devide6754 said:


> Guys, can anyone tell me if anyone has the full episode called Porky's Hare Hunt with that redrawn colorized version? I remember watching that redrawn episode as a kid in a channel that i don't remember the name, i really want to watch it again because i love that episode. I used to have this for many years but unfortunately i formatted my SD card, clueless. Specifically, I was looking a lot for this redrawn episode for years, but now nothing, I just tried to find it on Google, Youtube and Dailymotion and I couldn't find it. So folks please, I really want this episode again, if anyone has it, then, please send me the download link. Thanks!



Hello.

This one ?

https://www.dailymotion.com/video/x605rlp


----------



## Devide6754 (Sep 12, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> https://www.dailymotion.com/video/x605rlp


No, this is the computer colorized version. But i want a FULL REDRAWN version. Do you have one?


----------



## Alexander1970 (Sep 12, 2019)

Devide6754 said:


> No, this is the computer colorized version. But i want a FULL REDRAWN version. Do you have one?



Sorry,no.


----------

